# Car Shipping



## We Would Rather Be Flying (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi

Can anybody recommend a company that will ship a car from Spain (near Benidorm) to Manchester. 

We are moving back to the UK and we would like to fill the car up with household goods (eg. Toys, books, kitchen equipment, bed linen & towels CDs, & DVDs etc). All the items will be packed in boxes and a FULL inventory will be given detailling to exact contents of each and every box.

I have approached 2 companies but they both told me that they are car transport companies and not removal companies so they will not take a car loaded with personal effects. 

Can anybody help?...

Thanks

Suzanne


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We Would Rather Be Flying said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody recommend a company that will ship a car from Spain (near Benidorm) to Manchester.
> 
> ...


I suspect it's an insurance issue 

have you tried this company?

https://www.cartranspain.com/home/index.php/services

I have no idea if they would do what you want though


----------



## jull (Jun 6, 2014)

Isn't better to hire than ship car?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Why aren't you just driving it over?


----------

